

Memprof: a memory profiler for ruby [scribd] - tmm1
http://www.scribd.com/doc/31772032/memprof-a-memory-profiler-for-ruby

======
alttab
Incredible. I especially like the demonstration on how you found a leak in
Rails3. I hope those working on Rails3 use this!

I love sane tools. Very cool. I'm going to give it a try.

~~~
wycats
We very much are :)

------
aditya
Is this your goruco presentation?

~~~
tmm1
Yes it is.

